# Can't see Kindle in Macbook Pro Finder Window



## dinalu (Apr 5, 2010)

Suddenly, I cannot see the Kindle in my MacBook Pro finder window.  I've tried different USB ports on the Mac, all work fine for other devices...cameras, iphones, etc.  But it cannot read the kindle.  Any known issues here? This has meant that ejecting the kindle (by pulling it out of the mac) leads to error message -- but I'd like to move over some pdf files and cannot, since the mac can't see the Kindle.  Ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried rebooting both devices?

BTW, ejecting the Kindle is not done by pulling the plug from the Mac— that will lead to trouble sooner or later. You need to do a software Eject command prior to the disconnect.


Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the kindle showing as a drive directly on your desktop?  Mine usually shows in both places, and if it's on the desktop, you can open a finder window by clicking directly on the icon, or eject by right clicking on the icon to get a menu.

But if you've "ejected" by pulling the plug, then yes, you're going to have issues.  Do a full restart on both devices and try it again.


----------



## MissyP (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Kindle Community.  I've searched and searched to try to find answer to this issue.  My DX used to show up in finder window, and now does not.  Running Mac os 10.4.  I cannot figure out why this is a prob or how to fix it.  I'm using the USB cord that came with the DX.  I've tried all the USB ports on the machine.  If I charge the kindle from the Macbook, I cannot unplug it without error message re: device removal. 

Any suggestions would be helpful. I;ve tried the reset button -- did not change anything. 

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It could just be lost on the Finder window; I often lose files there.

Connect your Kindle to the Macbook, open your *hard drive* (double-click the hard drive icon), and look on the top left of the window. Under devices you will see your hard drive, and if mounted properly, the Kindle drive.

When you go to eject, just click the eject button to the right of the Kindle icon.


----------



## MissyP (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks.  I open the finder window, and the Kindle does not show up under devices.  I've rebooted both the Kindle and the MacBook.  I've read of others having this issue, but not sure of solution.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If it is not appearing under devices, it should not be giving you an error when you remove the USB cord. When you open the hard drive, it is not technically a Finder window, so I hope we are talking about the same thing.

I a curious as to what happens when the Kindle is connected, and you choose About This Mac from the Apple menu. When you click on USB, one of the devices under the tree should be the Kindle.


----------

